# Sick of Deadlifting?



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## dj920 (Feb 11, 2013)

damn, dude must have started on a full stomach


----------



## DF (Feb 11, 2013)

Damn, I could have gone a lifetime without seeing that.  Nothing worse than the after taste of puke & shit stuck up your nose.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 11, 2013)

damn that's pretty nasty.  I would have probably stopped on the first one if i barfed.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> damn that's pretty nasty.  I would have probably stopped on the first one if i barfed.



You'd never make it as a strongman... These people are deranged and I completely respect them.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Feb 11, 2013)

The messed up part is not him blowin chunks, it's when he starts chewin at :25 and :37


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2013)

IWannaGetBig said:


> The messed up part is not him blowin chunks, it's when he starts chewin at :25 and :37



Like bubble gum!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2013)

This is why I like BB u guys are grosssssssssssss


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 12, 2013)

love how no one thinks there is anything wrong, as if you are supposed to yack from deads. thats awesome


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 12, 2013)

My very first college football practice I wanted to impress everyone. Didnt want to run out of energy so I ate a gigantic breakfast. Eggs, yogurt, oatmeal & more. I mean A LOT of it. Morning workout I roll in with a full belly and Puke all over the floor in the middle of training. Looked like soft serve. You should have seen the chain reaction of green faces from all the 300lb+ guys running around like an elephant scared of a mouse. lol

I mopped it up with my shirt and completed the training, of course.


----------



## PFM (Feb 12, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> My very first college football practice I wanted to impress everyone. Didnt want to run out of energy so I ate a gigantic breakfast. Eggs, yogurt, oatmeal & more. I mean A LOT of it. Morning workout I roll in with a full belly and Puke all over the floor in the middle of training. Looked like soft serve. You should have seen the chain reaction of green faces from all the 300lb+ guys running around like an elephant scared of a mouse. lol
> 
> I mopped it up with my shirt and completed the training, of course.



That's SEXY!!


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 12, 2013)

I liked his pants.


Respect,
Vette


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 12, 2013)

I like how the Guys are laughing in the back! Deranged is right, I love it!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 12, 2013)

Hardcore. Now he can skip cardio.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 12, 2013)

Dude you aient fucking shit till u throw up dead lifting.  I became a man a few weeks ago.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 12, 2013)

Bad ass.  That's the way it should be.  Push through.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 12, 2013)

...using a.45 plate and a roman table works  nice
I still deadlifts


----------



## JOMO (Feb 12, 2013)

Have yet to throw up but very close to shitting myself. That would not seem as admirable.


----------

